# Craftsman 50" Hydro Model# 917.251560



## zfk (Oct 21, 2009)

I picked up a Craftsman 50" 22.5hp Hydro automatic transmission garden tractor for free. After bringing it home, i have determined that it needs a new front tire, a new ground drive belt (i believe the previous owner said it needed a transmission, since the belt was bad i think its okay). I tried to start it, but it will not run. I can get it to run with dumping gas in the carb, but it will not run on its own. Any ideas?

THanks for the great forum!


----------



## zfk (Oct 21, 2009)

I got it running by cleaning the carb up nice and pretty. It runs quite well now. Now my problem is that it ate the ground drive belt, any suggestions?


----------

